# Jerusalem



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I am looking for a hymn titled (I think) "Jerusalem" but it is not the one I am finding online. It is not the one using William Blake's poem. The chorus has a rousing "Jerusalem! Jerusalem!". I am almost certain it was Bryn Terfel whom I heard singing it and I think that was with the Mormon Choir during a Christmas presentation several years ago.

Does anyone know this hymn? Perhaps the composer would help me to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you talking about the one by Sir Hubert Parry?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> Are you talking about the one by Sir Hubert Parry?


Apparently not. I found that online on a YouTube and it was far different. Rather a calm, quiet piece. The one I've heard is quite rousing. I cannot think of a good word to describe it as music but I'd say full of life, full of vigor. Stirs you up and makes you want to sing along.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Hazel said:


> Apparently not. I found that online on a YouTube and it was far different. Rather a calm, quiet piece. The one I've heard is quite rousing. I cannot think of a good word to describe it as music but I'd say full of life, full of vigor. Stirs you up and makes you want to sing along.


Sir Hubert's is not rousing? Wow...I'll bet a lot of Brits would strongly disagree...


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> Sir Hubert's is not rousing? Wow...I'll bet a lot of Brits would strongly disagree...


All right. If it is, I didn't hear it as such. The one I found was quiet and smooth, a soothing type of music. I'll go looking for another.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if you're thinking of George Dyson's _Hierusalem_ (the Latinised version of 'Jerusalem').

Listen to the following video from around 10 minutes in and again at around 15:40. In any case, it's a beautiful work by one of England's more unjustly overlooked composers.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

George Dyson...I have a recording of his symphony. I found it very hard to latch onto. This Jersusalem music, however, is quite nice. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you. That is lovely but, no, it isn't the one. If I find it, I shall return. Perhaps it will also be online but I've had no luck so far.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I found it! The title is "The Holy City". Now I can hear all of you saying "of course!". It was composed by Stephen Adams (pseudonym of Michael Maybrick). The words are by Fred E Weatherly.

At 



 you can hear Rhys Meirion singing it after he sings "How Great Thou Art". But, I like the one on my BBC "Songs of Praise" recording. It is sung by Sir Harry Secombe. I am sorry I cannot transfer youtubes like many of you can or I'd do so.

I am sure many of you are familiar with the "Songs of Praise" group. So, I'll stop there. Thank you all for trying to help. I needed that to send to a friend.

P.S. If anyone wants to spend the time, here is a far better rendition.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I found it! The title is "The Holy City". Now I can hear all of you saying "of course!".


Yeah, I was about to hit the reply button before I saw your answer. I've played that one more than a few times myself. That's one of the few times a singer can say "me-thought" and get away with it.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I found it! The title is "The Holy City". Now I can hear all of you saying "of course!". It was composed by Stephen Adams (pseudonym of Michael Maybrick). The words are by Fred E Weatherly.
> 
> At
> 
> ...


Here is The Holy City sung by Sir Harry Secombe




and my favorite version by Richard Crooks






Rob


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you, Rob. Hazel


----------

